
How to attract people to work on very old and outdated technologies? - jpatokal
https://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/115206/how-to-attract-people-to-work-on-very-old-and-outdated-technologies
======
AntiqueTech
I've been pondering starting a consulting business to help small companies
maintain or migrate old apps written in stuff that's not supported any more,
because I suspect this might be a good business opportunity ("where there's
muck, there's brass"), with not too much competition, since people tend to
prefer focusing on new technologies. I personally have no issue with using old
languages, tools and platforms.

Is anyone doing something similar? My main fear would be failure to deliver,
since there is more uncertainty in the process; you have to make sure you have
the source code from the client, and that you can find not just the
development tools (eBay, etc.) but also the manuals and the OS to run them,
and so on.

------
chrisbennet
_”I work in a IT company that is deeply specialized in projects made with old
and outdated technologies”_

If I was in his position, I think I would just leave the company. Think of it
as a Kobayashi Maru solution.

